# beef ribs posted in world but meant to post UK



## tristhullsmoker (Jun 6, 2015)

[ATTACHMENT=2109]WP_20150516_002.jpg (1,563k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jun 6, 2015)

They were great, although the mop let it down in my opinion so i am wanting some ideas guys please


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello.  Looks good to me!  I have trouble even finding beef ribs.  I can't just give you my thoughts;  why do you say it let you down?  I need to know what you EXPECTED and what the end product was like.  It may not be the mop.  BY THE WAY!  I am sorry you didn't like those, just send the left overs to me and I'll bin them for you OR something.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

They look great. Beef ribs can be a little tricky to get just right. Were they juicy inside?


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jun 8, 2015)

It never let me down as such it just never complimented the beef as much as it does when it goes on my pork ribs, as for juicy Wade I had to wring my t-shirt out [emoji]128523[/emoji] doing some more this weekend


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello.  Well try them different next time.  I don't USUALLY use a mop or even a rub for that matter.  Just S&P.  Maybe cayenne pepper instead of black.  If not that way just try your rub without a mop.  Option 3 is an easy to make mop I sometimes use:

400 ml veg. oil

300ml vinegar, white, wine, cider,  your choice; I have not tried malt.

500ml lager,  I would guess stout would work also.  You may find that with stout you need to up the spices

1/2 medium onion sliced

1/4 teaspoon dry mustard

I/2 teaspoon paprika, use mild or hot, your choice

Garlic granules.  use your judgement as to your tastes.  I use a scant 1/8 teaspoon

Salt and pepper to taste

Throw it all in a saucepan over medium heat.  Stir well.  Bring to boil.  Reduce heat and simmer until onions become tender.  Good to GO!

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

